# need help finding Nissan Part number



## jaroslav (Nov 25, 2004)

Im trying to find the Nissan part # for the oil pan and pick up for the 200ZR Z31 Fairlady. They come off a RB20DET, I need these parts to install this engine into a 240Z. Can anyone help?


Thanx!
jerry


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Wow, call me ignorant- but what is a 200zr z31--- they stuck a 2.0L engine in the 300zx? Im going to have to say check with the skyline guys on the forum and see what they say- Did you guys get those in Canada? I know you guys get some cool cars, but that one sounds kinda wacky.


----------



## jaroslav (Nov 25, 2004)

ok Ignorant....kidding aside ....it was a short run Japan only product. I believe this 2 L engine had over 200 ponies and was one of the best handling Z31s. Its rare!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Don't mind Todd, he's a little behind the 8-ball, as well as the times......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Todd also does not know how to use google, as simply typing in "200ZR pics" produces a world of results. Here's a few









A nice collection of 200Zrs. Note the functional hood scoop.

Now note where the hood scoop is, and the intercooler, on this RB20DET













You'll have to forgive Todd, he doesn't spend much time in the real world......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey!!!! I resemble those remarks!!! LOL

I was gonna do a search, but then again I am at work and its black friday.........dick--LOL

What is the real world anyways? Remember how I was asking you about top mount intercoolers mr knowitall?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

So why in the hell would they intercool that engine and not ours if it was produced in the same time period?

Does that engine make tons of boost stock or something?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> So why in the hell would they intercool that engine and not ours if it was produced in the same time period?
> 
> Does that engine make tons of boost stock or something?


 Figure on our version of the Z31 being dumbed down for American mechanics to handle. This was in the days before intercooling was common here, whereas intercooling began with turbo-charging, in Japan. Not to mention intercooling is basically only a restriction below 8 psi boost, I think the RB20 ran 10-12 psi, maybe more.

And as for your smart ass comment about top mounts, note the location of the intake manifold. Remember these are RHD cars, also, and the engine is also an I-6, which leaves way more room for things like that. If you want to try to fit that top mount under the hood with a VG30, go right ahead.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I didnt make any smart ass comments....I was just stating the obvious-- that you are a know-it-all You really are in the truest sense of the term, I cant think of a time when youve been wrong------ so if you want to take it as a smartass comment then so be it.......but I still love ya man---HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Hey check out this link I found by doing a "SEARCH" as you call it.....

http://saboten.sakura.ne.jp/~ranfa/Z31club/Z31club-w.htm



Click on it-- its tight sucka


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I didnt make any smart ass comments....I was just stating the obvious-- that you are a know-it-all You really are in the truest sense of the term, I cant think of a time when youve been wrong------ so if you want to take it as a smartass comment then so be it.......but I still love ya man---HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Hey check out this link I found by doing a "SEARCH" as you call it.....
> 
> ...


 Oh that's ok, I always figured it was best to be a smart ass than a........... :dumbass:


----------

